# Is there any active interest on this forum anymore?



## Krymson86 (Nov 9, 2010)

Been a bit of a lurker for awhile now. Are there still any active RPs or anyone getting the pull to write again? 

Thanks, 
Krym


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Probably? It's kind of hard to say when the last real posts here were back in February. It probably doesn't help that 40K is sort of between RPG products.


----------



## mrojohbk (Nov 4, 2017)

if you could get a group I would be down in a heartbeat

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Khornate Renegade (Mar 19, 2016)

I would definitely be interested in an RP, I might actually start up an Only War sort of RP, my lack of materials be damned. Was anyone else thinking of creating a new group?


----------



## mrojohbk (Nov 4, 2017)

count me in

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

depends on the game for me. not too fussed for deathwatch, but only war / dark heresy / rogue trader would be fun.


----------



## Krymson86 (Nov 9, 2010)

If we did anything it likely wouldn't be a tabletop over the forum Brother Dextus. I'd be open to Renegade marines of some sort or Astartes. My buddy and I also thought about perhaps doing something incorporating the new Primaris Marines, an rp about a company from the Unnumbered Sons or something like that.


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

Khornate Renegade said:


> I would definitely be interested in an RP, I might actually start up an Only War sort of RP, my lack of materials be damned. Was anyone else thinking of creating a new group?




If you need some material - PM me, i may be able to assist.


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

Krymson86 said:


> If we did anything it likely wouldn't be a tabletop over the forum Brother Dextus. I'd be open to Renegade marines of some sort or Astartes. My buddy and I also thought about perhaps doing something incorporating the new Primaris Marines, an rp about a company from the Unnumbered Sons or something like that.




I wasn't suggesting to do it full rules set style. A general guideline - like pirate rules


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

GW really cut back. But the community disco long gone never made sense to me


----------

